# Detailing News - NEW PRODUCT NASIOL 272



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

2017's Newest & Latest Product on nano coating RELEASED!!! NL272 (Nano Layer 272) is the master of all nano coating; The Best ceramic coating, paint protection, chemical resistance, crystal gloss, high hydrophobic EVER CREATED
Nasiol NL272 is state-of-the-art nano-layer formulation for vehicle surface protection which is also called Nano Ceramic Coating. Its smart materials imbue your valued posessions with unrivalled durability and longevity.

Nano Layer 272 forms a layer of smooth, hard nano-scale coating, protecting against environmental conditions, chemicals, stone-chips and minor scratches. Ultra-high gloss finish ensures your vehicle has an attractive look.

NL272 is suitable for the protection of gloss car paint, headlights, tails indicators, hard plastic trim. Nasiol NL 272 coated surfaces gains an extremely high hydrophobic properties that can be easily cleaned.

You can effortless remove stains that are difficult to remove such as dirt, dust, mud, bird droppings. We strogly recommend the best nano ceramic coating ever created NL272!

Box includes:
•Nasiol NL272 50 ml
•Loyalty Card
•Application pads 3 pcs
•Microfiber cloth 2 pcs
•Protective gloss 2 pcs
•Nasiol sticker
•Multilanguage application manual

How to Apply?
•Surface should be prepared accordingly.
•Surface should be free of any dust, dirt, oil or water.
•Application should be made in a shade area.
•Product is spreaded with a pad.
•Surface should be buffed immediately with dry cloth.
•Curing time is 48 h.

#nasiol #NL272 #nanocoating #nanoceramiccoating #carcare #paintprotection, #chemicalresistance, #longlasting, #9Hhardness, #UVprotection, #easyclean


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

More from Nasiol

_Hi All DW Members,

Today we are proud of introducing you to the unique solution of hybrid technologies based on the latest technological improvements in NASIOL. A peerless innovation of entire history, more than the best dreamers can imagine!!!

After a long time of hard work, we have come to an end with the production of unique legend *NL272*. Now, the releases are getting started by closing an era and opening another at the same time. 
_












_With the existence of this unique solution, durability will increase up to 5 years in normal conditions with a better scratch resistance than similar materials faced in the market. :car::car::car:

Anything you wonder more, ask without any hesitation..._


----------

